# Cute shawlette pattern (k). Free.



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.loveofknitting.com/content_downloads/CreamcicleShawlette_S13_Final.pdf


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you. Really nice pattern.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Unusual shape -- I like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. This looks like a shape to stay around the shoulders easily.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute makes for a wonderful gift thank you


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

How cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for the link.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice pattern. Thx for sharing.
I downloaded it and thinking of it now perhaps for my granddaughter (she's 21). I made her Mom a shawlette, so perhaps one for her too might be in order for Christmas.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting. I think I would like to make a large shawl from this.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute, especially the color.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, it will be beautiful in some rose that I have.


Norma


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this link - bookmarked it for later use. very pretty


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Very interesting / different. thanks for the link.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nice pattern. I've downloaded it for future use. Thanks.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

thank you for the pattern. It has a very dainty look to it. I will enjoy making it.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Ladyj960 said:


> Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

S


knittingnanna19 said:


> Thanks for sharing. This looks like a shape to stay around the shoulders easily.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lovely, I shall have to try this for the hospital, they like shawls for their patients.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I will be making it soon!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have just the right yarn for this. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

